# 2.0T FSi Max Horsepower?



## 13enz (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah i was wondering, couldn't really find it anywhere. need to know how much horses the block can handle before it blows.. thought it would be nice to know before i go crazy with mods.
i believe max boost is 14lbs







?.. could be wrong. ne one know?.
if its been posted before sorry didnt find the topic.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T FSi Max Horsepower? (13enz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13enz* »_yeah i was wondering, couldn't really find it anywhere. need to know how much horses the block can handle before it blows.. thought it would be nice to know before i go crazy with mods.
i believe max boost is 14lbs







?.. could be wrong. ne one know?.
if its been posted before sorry didnt find the topic.









Most reputable tuners claim that 350hp is about the limit that you can get reliably out of our engines with out rods, pistons, etc. Check out the Big turbo upgrade threads for more info on what the engine can hold.
As far as max boost.. I have peaked at 23psi before carried 16psi to redline on the stock tweaked turbo.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

considering chips are boosting to 25psi and holding at 22psi which is about as much boost our lil k03 can efficiently boost.
our little engine is strong and I am sure can handle more hp than you would think once the fuel issues are resolved.


----------



## 13enz (Nov 21, 2006)

hmm, alright thnx.. clears a few things up. was hoping for a bit more but, coulda been worse lol. im surprised about the psi tho. sick


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_our little engine is strong and I am sure can handle more hp than you would think once the fuel issues are resolved. 

Fuel issues? can you elaborate?


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_considering chips are boosting to 25psi and holding at 22psi which is about as much boost our lil k03 can efficiently boost.
our little engine is strong and I am sure can handle more hp than you would think once the fuel issues are resolved. 

Um... don't think they're holding anything close to 22psi... If you held 22 psi to redline you would have yourself some crazy hp... BT's hold 22psi to redline, not K03's...
JJ


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T FSi Max Horsepower? (13enz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13enz* »_yeah i was wondering, couldn't really find it anywhere. need to know how much horses the block can handle before it blows.. thought it would be nice to know before i go crazy with mods.
i believe max boost is 14lbs







?.. could be wrong. ne one know?.
if its been posted before sorry didnt find the topic.









Well APR's BT kit without rods will be ~370hp. I'm sure they've done tonnes of testing to determine the limit of the stock rods. 
JJ


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

boost with chips will taper down as you get closer to redline cuz the k03 is small.


----------



## 13enz (Nov 21, 2006)

anyone gone with revo? 
http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...D=589
i was thinking of going with that..


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Ofcourse it doesnt hold to 20psi to redline, but it will hold for a decent amount of revs.
Fuel cut issues was what I was refering to.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_Ofcourse it doesnt hold to 20psi to redline, but it will hold for a decent amount of revs.
Fuel cut issues was what I was refering to.

Fuel cut will occur below 5k rpm's. the issue with fuel cut is the rail pump's ability to recover or spin up fast enough to meet the volume demands at high boost and low rpm's. Once you get above 5k, the rail pump will flow 400+ hp








what could happen in the long run is lesser companies will tune around the fuel pressure issue in the lower, mid rpm's and still show good peak hp numbers. trq will always suffer as it is made downlow. this is a possible solution but not an ideal one that will not equal a fast car. be on the look out for these kind of kits in the future and know that our stage 3 with proper fueling upgrades will own them!










_Modified by [email protected] at 7:48 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Fuel cut will occur below 5k rpm's. the issue with fuel cut is the rail pump's ability to recover or spin up fast enough to meet the volume demands at high boost and low rpm's. Once you get above 5k, the rail pump will flow 400+ hp








what could happen in the long run is lesser companies will tune around the fuel pressure issue in the lower, mid rpm's and still show good peak hp numbers. trq will always suffer as it is made downlow. this is a possible solution but not an ideal one that will not equal a fast car. be on the look out for these kind of kits in the future and know that our stage 3 with proper fueling upgrades will own them!









_Modified by [email protected] at 7:48 AM 4-16-2007_

Haha nice. Yeah I agree about that though. That's pretty sweet that the rail pump can do 400+ hp though








Very nice indeed, but what about the injectors? I really am interested in what sort of power could be made with just a fueling upgrade on the stock turbo.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Haha nice. Yeah I agree about that though. That's pretty sweet that the rail pump can do 400+ hp though








.
 
So basically you need a GT 35R [email protected] 20 psi that has a little lag down low so you can tune around that pesky fuel pump







Bob.G


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
So basically you need a GT 35R [email protected] 20 psi that has a little lag down low so you can tune around that pesky fuel pump







Bob.G

HAHA thats all I could think of when I was reading keiths comment... that some turbos could make that power and have no fuel issues below that since they wouldn't be spooled up yet.
Boring till then but oh so fun when the tires just snap loose in 4th gear on the highway.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
HAHA thats all I could think of when I was reading keiths comment... that some turbos could make that power and have no fuel issues below that since they wouldn't be spooled up yet.
Boring till then but oh so fun when the tires just snap loose in 4th gear on the highway.

I have thought the same, lol but I've never like 1500rpm's of power band.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I have thought the same, lol but I've never like 1500rpm's of power band.


yeah I've had people come in just asking for a huge turbo and saying I want X amount of power.. and have to explain to them that something with half the power and a smaller turbo will still be faster.


----------



## Jeffaz (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (13enz)*

8 plus months with revo stage 1...im very very happy


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Jeffaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeffaz* »_8 plus months with revo stage 1...im very very happy

And what does that have to do with the maximum power the 2.0T FSI can handle?


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

here in the netherlands we have JD engineering, they soon come up with a 420 WHP Stage4 kit.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (13enz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13enz* »_anyone gone with revo? 
http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...D=589
i was thinking of going with that..

I got it I"m pretty happy with it.
once I get a SPS i'm gonna run some 100 octane in her.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

APR Stage 2...spiking 22-23 and holding depending on gear 20 to 17 til about 5500 then it drops to about 10-12 at redline...at least i think thats what i've seen the 3 days i've had it


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

k... so this wasn't supposed to be a thread about how much you like your tunerz


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
And what does that have to do with the maximum power the 2.0T FSI can handle?









Pay closer attention next time.
"chris86vw
Re: ([email protected]) »	« » 3:55 PM 4-16-2007 

Quote, originally posted by [email protected] »
I have thought the same, lol but I've never like 1500rpm's of power band.
yeah I've had people come in just asking for a huge turbo and saying I want X amount of power.. and have to explain to them that something with half the power and a smaller turbo will still be faster."


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (reticulan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reticulan* »_Pay closer attention next time.

I have no issues reading, thanks. I was just wondering what software company testimonials have to do with how much power the stock block can handle.
Frankly, I'm not even sure why you made reference to a Revo Dealer and an APR rep discussing the disadvantages of poorly sized turbo's as proof of my inattentiveness.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

WHo's this Frank guy and why does everyone keep talking about him?








When we say 400hp - that's at the crank, right?








APR Stage II Beta boosts to around 22-23 and holds about 19 through about 5500 rpm then drops off to about 13 at redline. There was a dyno recently of someone with the software and full 3" tb exhaust and he got around 225whp. I assume with an intercooler and other bolt-ons that could be up to 250 or so, which would be about 284 at the crank.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

well, i just noticed what i wrote...sorry, just excited about stage 2...i'll get dyno'd in about 2 weeks. and i'll be hoping for 240whp on 93 oct easily


----------



## 13enz (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (1.8tjettaman)*

hmm.. well what would you recommend?.. i just have the stock turbo.. assuming you go with the one that matches the turbo?..


----------

